# HG1 base hold down for quartz worktop



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Recently had quartz worktops fitted and this is the mark 1 hold down unit to save drilling the worktop. Works pretty well and makes grinding easier. Cost just under £4 for two suction units from eBay, a batten from the shed and a bit of gorilla tape and Velcro tape (non hook side) to prevent scratching the top surface of the base. May splash out on another suction unit to stop the base moving backwards when grinding. A bit industrial but does the job.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I hadn't realised that stability was an issue with these, but that looks a sensible solution


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Brill! I sometimes struggle with certain beans. Looks like a good solution!


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

Another option is to use a Tenura extreme Anti-slip mat.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Bolta - good idea I might try some of that as well.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

It's not stability so much but you do have to push down on the handle in the left hand while grinding with the right hand to stop the front edge lifting and wandering about the counter. Not too much of a problem except for harder very lightly roasted beans, but I find that some means of holding the front edge down makes it much easier.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Finally got some of the Tenura Extreme matting recommended by Bolta. It is tacky on both sides and holds the HG1 in place brilliantly on a wooden worktop so would be even better on granite or quartz I guess. Cheapest place I found was here https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/household-aids/non-slip-mats/tenura-extreme-mat-clear

Makes a huge difference when grinding.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jollybean said:


> Finally got some of the Tenura Extreme matting recommended by Bolta. It is tacky on both sides and holds the HG1 in place brilliantly on a wooden worktop so would be even better on granite or quartz I guess. Cheapest place I found was here https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/household-aids/non-slip-mats/tenura-extreme-mat-clear
> 
> Makes a huge difference when grinding.
> 
> View attachment 31105


I've been using a rather crude couple of small clamps.

I have ordered one of these. Do you have to remove the feet on the grinder?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yes you do Igm. I levered them off with a wooden spatula to avoid scratching the base.


----------

